# Schaudt DT220 van starter battery readings



## FordPrefect

I've had a go at reading the Schaudt instructions, but they're not that clear (to me anyway).
The starter battery level for my Adria Vision is shown as zero volts on the display, the van starts strongly first time though, so there obviously is some charge in there. There is no indication that the leisure battery (or starter battery for that matter) is charging when the engine is running, the leisure battery reading (currently) at 12.1V with a -0.1A draw the whole time.
We've not had the van long, and it was on hook-up when we picked it up, so I'm not sure if there is a problem with the charging or not. At the moment taking it out for a drive for an hour is not an option, so is there another way of telling if I have a problem, or am I misinterpreting what the display should/could/won't be telling me?


----------



## wilse

There is probably a fuse that's blown... either in the starter battery box [between the front seats in the floor]... or it could be in the renault fuses... can't remember which as both of mine were blown. I think it's the one in the battery box.

w

Also

Check to see if the fuses are OK in the leisure battery compartment.
IF you remove them however [to inspect] you may need to hook up again for the control panel to correctly show the amps left on the display... you'll know if this happens as there will be a '?' symbol next to the amps display.

With the engine running you should see the batteries with a + charge, when you click the battery button on the control panel.

Try the fuses first.


----------



## FordPrefect

Thanks Wilse for the help at least I've a couple of clues now.
I'll try and get some spare fuses before I open up to take a look. Do you happen to remember if they are the standard 'spade' type ones or are they a special type?


----------



## wilse

FordPrefect said:


> Thanks Wilse for the help at least I've a couple of clues now.
> I'll try and get some spare fuses before I open up to take a look. Do you happen to remember if they are the standard 'spade' type ones or are they a special type?


I think they are standard blade type fuses.

Have you got a solar panel? I only ask, as when you click the 'battery' button repeatedly it will also scroll through the charge rates and voltages of leisure and starter battery.

PS what leisure batteries have you got... lead/gel, size & number etc.

w


----------



## FordPrefect

Thanks once again - I'll get an multi-coloured assortment of fuses!

We've not got a solar panel yet - that is on the list as we're storing outside with no hook up, have been reading the other threads with interest, but wanted to get one that would fit into the pre-wiring and the electroblock - I was kind of pacing the many questions and that one was scheduled for down the line...

We've a single leisure battery - I suspect it's the original so a 95 A/h gel type I think. The previous owner has made a box (vented) to protect it from the wheel spray, so I haven't ventured a peek yet.

It's great to have some help - much appreciated


----------



## wilse

Thanks for this... I'd like to see pics of the box, as I'm contenplating moving the batteries to under the front seats, as in cold climates they batteries are not idealy placed.

As for solar you can stick any panel on, and if you use the LRS1218 Schaudt Solar Regulator around £60, then your control panel will act as battery monitors as well.
It's a breeze to fit, I also used the pre-installed wires for solar [and satellite].

You will need a PIN code to activate the solar function, but the pin is on this forum!

Where are you based... curious

w


----------



## FordPrefect

I'll take some photos of the box, but I don't think it's a professional job from what I've seen, more of an at home job.

Where did you bring the wires into the van for the solar panel - or is it fairly obvious once you're up on the roof?

We're down south - close to Saffron Walden/Stansted airport. Looking forward to getting away from here in the van though!


----------



## wilse

The wires are coiled up in the boiler cupboard in the wardrobe.
I ran wires up the wardrobe and popped a hole in the roof... along with satellite cabling.

The other end of the wiring should be in the electrobloc floor cavity... they will have a solar logo on them, these are wired into the LRS1218 and then 2 looms that come the said unit connect to electrobloc.

Use the schaudt solar regulator and it's very plain sailing.

We have a large panel... Kyocera KD135w.

PS did you get your avtex in the cupboard... I think the cupboard is too high.
I've just posted a DIY extender.

Here if you want it...

w

PS did you get alloys??? I'd love a set, just have steels at the moment.


----------



## FordPrefect

Shame my day job gets in the way of posting...

Not managed to sort the Avtex yet - I suspect I'm going to have to make up a cardboard box with the same dimensions to see if it will fit. Besides there don't seem to be any reasonably priced 19" Avtex TV's in the country at the moment.

Thanks for posting pictures of the bracket modifications - it's good to know there are some options, just takes a bit of lateral (or vertical) thinking.

We'll definitely look at getting a solar panel soon, I think you might have even given me the confidence for a bit of DIY installation.

All set now for a bit of electrical investigation over the weekend. Thanks once again for the help.

p.s. - yes, ours has some go faster alloys, I've heard they add about 50mph to the top speed.....


----------



## wilse

I had an avtex 19", and sold it, save your money there are many screens of equal if not better quality.

We run a 15" on 12v from Asda!


----------



## FordPrefect

If you don't mind me asking - why did you decide to sell it?

I think I feel a new thread coming on for TV recommendations, once I've sorted out the room available in that cabinet......


----------



## wilse

...It was too large to go in our last truck, and I got it fairly cheap!
...once I started using it, I just thought it was OK but no big deal.

For radio, we just use the satellite. I will be wiring in an amp and some more speakers to the satellite system, so we don't have to waste amps having the TV on when all you want to do is listen to the radio.

I can't remember if it was 12v [you can run from inverter] but there is a cracking 17" sony screen, will see if I can find the details.

w


----------



## FordPrefect

So many choices out there - just a point in the right direction really helps!

Above and beyond the call, thanks.


----------



## FordPrefect

Well that was a frustrating afternoon - an hours drive did not charge up the leisure battery at all. I could not find any fuses that had gone in either the starter battery compartment, leisure battery compartment or the van fuse box - so I guess it's a trip to the dealer to try and get it sorted! At least I now know where the fuses are....

On another note I'm now fairly sure that an Avtex W193 DR (19") won't fit in the TV cabinet.


----------



## wilse

hmmm

Doesn't sound good, I've actually got the wiring diagrams for your/our truck from Schaudt.

PM me your email address and I'll send it to you. I'll also have a look through.

OK I've had a look through the pdfs.

If leisure batterie are not charged during mobile then these are the possible causes:

Defective alternator
No voltage at D+ input
Defective electrobloc

Also according to the pdf I have there is a 20amp fuse for the the internal charger, it's difficult to see where it is.

If you are not in a massive rush, I will be getting my truck out of storage in the next day or so, so I'll see if I can find said fuse.

I'm sure we can sort it!

w

PS deal fell through for my scooter, so will be looking for another one!
PPS what year is your truck?


----------



## FordPrefect

Thanks Wilse - you have a PM.

I had a look at the electroblock. There's nothing going into block 1, which is labelled as the the auxilliary charging unit on the block diagram - I don't know if that's the alternator?
The block 3 unit is not connected (that seems to be the Starter battery refrigerator connection) so not part of the current 'challenge'. 

The 2A fuse adjacent to the big leisure battery fuse was quite corroded, but after a clear up seems to be functioning.

Sorry to hear the scooter fell through - there seem to be plenty more out there.

Do you reckon that 135W is needed to keep the battery topped up, I was thinking more of a 90W unit? It be glad to hear you views.


----------



## FordPrefect

I know everyone is waiting out there with baited breath for the next installment, or maybe not. 
I thought I'd post the findings anyway. It would seem there was a loose connection between the direct current input for the fridge block (to keep the fridge working whilst driving) and the electoblok, preventing the flow of current from the alternator to the leisure battery. So now everthing is up and running!


----------



## wilse

Sorry missed your last post.

I'm glad you've got that boxed off...

Yes 135w is good enough to keep the batteries topped up.
I'm 50/50 on cheaper panels... the Kyocera panels are Japanese and very well made [BP & Solara also seem good], I've seen cheap Chinese ones and IMO they are not as well put together, as to how long they last... who knows?

I suppose any panel is better than none!

All panels are not a lot of use in winter in this country... simple go somewhere hot & sunny 

As we use our truck for snowboarding/skiing my next project I'm planning is relocating the batteries under the driver/passenger seats... batteries in the cold... are useless!

Never a dull day  

Will keep you posted on the scooter front!

w


----------



## FordPrefect

I know this is way off the original topic, but I think that Wilse might be watching this thread!

I've sorted the battery and managed to break a mirror on the way back. After searching I found a recommendation for Magnum Vehicle Solutions, and called a very helpful Sharon. She did a little searching and reckons I need:

!Adria Vision mirror?

But I'm not too sure, as it seems to have a mounting circle on the back rather than the underside. Wilse if your're out there sorry to ask again, but Help please !!

Ford


----------



## wilse

Hi Ford


Can you take a pic of your wing mirror... the one you have...


I might be able to tell you more once I've seen it.

w


----------



## FordPrefect

Thanks once more. The mirror casing has the following numbers on the back:

II EI 010523
010423
020923
020905 and
02*0524
03*0022
02*0423
03*0088

some pictures of the mirror and the battery box.

Any help very gratefully recieved.


----------



## wilse

OK

You have the same mirrors as I do... they are the same as some Hymer A Class vehicles, as well as Burstner.

The link you posted is NOT the mirror you want.

I've sent you an email, get sharon to look up my details you will then have the wing mirror type. She does have the glass... I thought you meant you bust the backing which is what I did. 

Make sure you don't get heated glass/mirror as it's for a lorry 24v not 12v.

The link I sent is similar to what you want but you need [can't fully remember] 28mm pole, not the smaller one.

If you give Sharon the details of your mirror casing I would guess she could tell you what mirror fits. It's made by Mekra Lang.

Let me know how you get on.

PS the battery 'thing' doesn't look the best [sorry] but it's a good idea!

Cheers ears

w


----------



## FordPrefect

Thanks Wilse, much appreciated.

I'll ask Sharon to take a look. I suspected that the home brew battery case might not be quite the job, but that's what's there!

The mirror casing is a bit cracked - if the copy is available I think the whole lot might be worth replacing for the sake of durability.

Why do they hide tree trunks in the middle of greenery at the side of the road - it's not safe!


----------



## FordPrefect

Hi Wilse, would you mind re-sending the e-mail please, not arrived in the inbox.


----------

